# Banners Peruanos (Oficial)



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Se ve mostro Filter! Sabes? Agregale el nombre de la ciudad en la parte de abajo del puente y quedara bravazo!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Pero Jan no es el que le agrega el nombre?, porque el usa el mismo font en todos los banners que salen arriba...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bueno con el nombre


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

esos banners estan bravazos!!!!!!!!!!
me gusta mas el de piura
:runaway:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Filter te salio excelentes tus banner me gusto bastantel os de piura y de iquitos :cheers: no se si lo puedas agregar el nombre de las ciudades y ponerle Iquitos - Peru y Trujillo - Peru

algo como esto la cosa que tenga el nombre de la ciudad y el pais para ponerlo










un favor Sky peru podrias retirar algunas fotos de la pagina uno para que no se sobre carge please

Bueno una ves que le pongas el nombre de la ciudad lo posteo pa que lo pongan algun dia en la parte de arriba...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Esta bien bonito el de Piura.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelente que buen banner, las imágenes bastante nitidas…


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Pero Jan no es el que le agrega el nombre?, porque el usa el mismo font en todos los banners que salen arriba...


No, Jan no lo agrega. El banner tiene que estar completo para que sea mostrado!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Me pregunto como se vera un banner trujillano 








Con la misma esencia de este pero sin maju... y con 1 de estos edificios 




























Filter hazte un banner osea entre lo colonial y lo moderno de trujillo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Filter tus banners son de lo mejor... hazte uno tambien de arequipa con estas fotos




























Y la cuarta foto puede ser cualquiera de estas

Algo un poco mas tradicional










o sino tambien del mall arequipeño


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Use el banner de Arequipa para hacer un collage.....a ver si me cuentan q les parecio..*

aqui esta el link :  
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216513


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El de ahi ya esta no me gusta x que sale dos catedrales... que filter haga un banner con mi fotos arequipeñas


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Renzo te ha quedado chevere el collage, Liquid fácil lo hago pero más tarde vale. Alguien puede preguntarle a Jan cual es el font que usa para escribir, es que sería mejor usar el mismo tipo de letra para tal caso.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Esto una ves puso Jan no se si lo puedan traducir....Guys, if you have a banner for a special occasion, make sure to send it to me at least two days before that day, since it's being shown at 12.00 AM your computer time, plus keep in mind our buddies from the eastern hemisphere can be 24 hours ahead compared to wherever you are posting from. If one is going to do a occasion banner, please use the occasion theme as an inspiration for an urban banner, especially when it has got to do with anything political or religious happening. And yes, pretty please refrain from using any letters on the banners.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Filter said:


> Bueno con el nombre


Gracias Filter!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sin duda filter,te mereces un aplauso, lo que haces toma tiempo, que bueno que Incascrapers cuente contigo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bueno Liquid cambia el banner de Piura por el que no tiene el nombre escrito, acabo de leer aquel thread de los banners y dicen como suponía que los banners no deben tener ninguna letra en él. En otro banner que pusiste de Chicalyo tambien te hicieron un quote en el que dicen que los banners deben ir sin las palabras.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Filter said:


> Bueno Liquid cambia el banner de Piura por el que no tiene el nombre escrito, acabo de leer aquel thread de los banners y dicen como suponía que los banners no deben tener ninguna letra en él. En otro banner que pusiste de Chicalyo tambien te hicieron un quote en el que dicen que los banners deben ir sin las palabras.


con razon deberia aprender a leer en ingles... plop 

ok ya lo cambiepero haste el de arequipa px


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Arequipa


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Filter said:


> Arequipa


te salio mas o menos si no hubieras puesto el edificio blanco te hubiera quedado mejor


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii jejej que gay


Ademas yo estaba hablando como KIKO, chusma, chusma, cusma, chusma, pfff


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Ya sabia yo, faltaba algo en este foro, y eran tus chimbombadas...


jejeje popis... siiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

puta mare q maldita la foto de arequipa y suis nevados , una de las mas bellas .
Ven el edificio q esta en la parte derecha de la foto casi al final nunca lo habia visto tiene como 8 pisos buena za la foto


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> o tambien uno de huancayo aqui te pongo alguna fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Filter hazte uno de huancayo px o sino de trujillomoderno y colonial ya te habia posteado las fotos


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si que eres insistente... a ver pues lo haré.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... jeje pero es que tus banner son los mejores que he visto... junto con los de jheef


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Tienes que darme más fotos, pero que sean de calidad porque sino el banner se va a ver feo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

umm banner con esta fotos de trujillo moderno y colonial


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Huancayo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

te quedo muy bien


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Cambialo por este nuevo que he puesto, el primero no me gusta como quedó.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Eres bueno para hacer los banners filter, te felicito tan mostro!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Asi ese quedo muchisimo mejor


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

que alegria y orgullo tengo al ver mis fotos en los banners, francamente el esfuerzo q hice por recorrer 6 ciudades principales del peru y unas 20 pequeñas da frutos. de arequipa es buenazo.

pronto iquitos, pucallpa huanuco y tingo maria.


REVISEN MIS FOTOS DE ICA, CHICLAYO, TRUJILLO, LIMA, AREQUIPA Y TARAPOTO, al menos les digo eso a los muchos nuevos foristas peruanos.


chao.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

fayo, pon el link de tus threads de esas ciudades q mencionas


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

fayo said:


> que alegria y orgullo tengo al ver mis fotos en los banners, francamente el esfuerzo q hice por recorrer 6 ciudades principales del peru y unas 20 pequeñas da frutos. de arequipa es buenazo.
> 
> pronto iquitos, pucallpa huanuco y tingo maria.
> 
> ...


la fotos dearequipas tuyas fueron de gran ayuda... muy buenas..


----------



## pastrulino (Feb 8, 2005)

muy buenas las fotos nocturnas de huancayo!
y el banner mucho mejor


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

pastrulino said:


> muy buenas las fotos nocturnas de huancayo!
> y el banner mucho mejor


jejeje filter ya ha recibido elogios de varios foristas internacionales y nacionales  pero para no perder mi insistencia... este fiilter xfa hazte uno de trujillo moderno y colonial...


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> jejeje filter ya ha recibido elogios de varios foristas internacionales y nacionales  pero para no perder mi insistencia... este fiilter xfa hazte uno de trujillo moderno y colonial...


claro q si un nuevo banner de trujillo seria recontrabacan
aqui otras de trujilllo






































creo q con todo alcanzaria para 2 uno moderno y otro colonial


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Qur bravazos los banners de Lima, LiquidDreams, eres un trome. La composición es realmente buena. Felicitaciones. Una pregunta, son para uso público o hay que pedir permiso?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> ummm de nuevo empezaste con tus cositas gay... eres un pillin


hahaha !! 'ta que de donde sacas eso........no cambiaras nunca "pillin"


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Quien es gay???

Creo en todo sitio hay gente q se le quema... el .....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

acabo de poner este banner en el primer post










Filter que bien que hayan puesto tu banner de piura en la parte de arriba sigue asi 










con este ya seria la segunda ciudad de provincia que se pone en este SSC


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Un banner de Cusco, no hay mucha edición en este, pero me gusta por lo mismo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve mostro, aunque de fondo deberias intentar poner Machupicchu....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Aca otro banner de Puno, es lo más que pude hacer para que la ciudad luzca lo mejor posible.










Bajopontino: Voy a hacer un banner exclusivo de Machu Picchu kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Filter said:


> Aca otro banner de Puno, *es lo más que pude hacer para que la ciudad luzca lo mejor posible*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jajaja, como reza el dicho:
De noche los gatos son pardos...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Uno más lo saqué de la foto que tomo Elfgalk asi que gracias por tan buen aporte, aqui el banner.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

very nice!!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De Machu Picchu


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu, te quedo formidable, creo que para el baner peruano podria ir eso, con personas adelante, y la bandera, buena Filter.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que chevere tu banner del Cusco! Gran aporte causita!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Un banner pero de Guayaquil - Ecuador


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

quién diría q esa foto es de puno jaja  
cheveres tus banners! oe si puedes subete uno de tacna e iquitos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oe, el de Ecuador quedo mostrazo, lo malo es que apenas tenemos un forista ecuatoriano que nos visito solo una vez...esperemos que vuelva.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Oe, el de Ecuador quedo mostrazo, lo malo es que apenas tenemos un forista ecuatoriano que nos visito solo una vez...esperemos que vuelva.


si se hace un banner de ecuador se tendria q hacer uno de bolivia, chile, argentina, brasil, etc...

seria mejor tener un banner de todas las capitales regionales primero y luego le hacemos la caridad a los vecinitos...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Los Ecuatoriano no tienen Foro, y ellos nos visitan de vez en cuando, del resto de paises no lo veo necesario, y de Chile mucho menos...


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

:devil:


El Bajopontino said:


> Los Ecuatoriano no tienen Foro, y ellos nos visitan de vez en cuando, del resto de paises no lo veo necesario, y de Chile mucho menos...


si pues y algun iluso dijo q guayaquil estaba al nivel de lima... jajajajajajaja :eek2: 
ni siquiera tiene foro jajajajajajajajajajajajaja
pobechitos jajajajajajajajaja o pobechito ... porq encima es un solo jajajaja

:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:|


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

muy buenos banners filter... si puede hazte uno de cajamrca xfa


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no, faltaron 6 mas entre 8 y 9 pisos, aun no les saco fotos, quedan lejos, dispersos


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

mmmm sere el unico que se habra dado cuenta de el nuevo banner arequipeño










felicitaciones filter este banner de arequipa de noche se ve bien


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no eres el unico, ni el primero, hehehe ! muy bonito luce....!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

hola estaba practicando como hacer banners con paint y les dejo dos banner ya se que estan medios feos pero estoy de principiante

cajamrca 










arequipa


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Para empezar esta bien Likuid, sigue puliéndote, quien sabe algún día pongan un banner tuyo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

sip sniff sniff voy a mejorar mi tecnica hasta que me salga mejor


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero están bien, solo te falta mimetizar las fotos, es decir que no se vean cada imagen como fotos diferentes, y luego ponerles titulo.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

tan buenos likuid jaja pero de Cajamarca hay mejores imàgenes :banana:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jaja gracias claudia  pero x el momento voy a mejorar la tecnica como que a la hora de achicar la imagen no se ve bien y como dice bajopontino voy a tratar de que no se vea las lineas, haber si puedo lograr hacer tan buenos banners como el colombiano Jheef o filter


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

se me ocurrio hacer un collage de characatolandia
creo q no me salio tan mal


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

elcollge esta de la putamare mis congratulaciones wolmisted, esta bien mostro le doy un 10


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

elcollge esta de la putamare mis congratulaciones wolmisted, esta bien mostro le doy un 10  :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

..


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

ta bueno! aunq la foto de los edificios blanco y verde ..mmm..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi me gustó el collage, bueno y el edificio verde y blanco, siempre los vi feos, pero en esa toma lucen bien.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

a la wolmisted te salio muy bien, me gusta la toma de la la catedral de arequipa por la parte de atras


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

oh!!! me doy cuenta q les gusto
a ver voy a probar con otras ciudades


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

Wolmisted said:


> oh!!! me doy cuenta q les gusto
> a ver voy a probar con otras ciudades


*te quedo chevere............tu baner me gusta mas q el mio, aunque se parecen un poco. *


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si se parecen, es que las imagenes son las mismas, claro que de diferentes angulos, y usan el fondo negro.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

hola ... despues de buen tiempo vuelvo a postear 
como vi al collage de arequipa me parecio buena idea hacer uno de trujillo con todas las nuevas fotos q he encontrado


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

chevere


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Flavio said:


> hola ... despues de buen tiempo vuelvo a postear
> como vi al collage de arequipa me parecio buena idea hacer uno de trujillo con todas las nuevas fotos q he encontrado


ESTA BRAVAZOOOOOO¡¡ TRUJILLO SE ESTA MODERNIZANDO MAS Y MAS
GRAXXX FLAVIO


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Aquí hay una imagen que podrían usar para hacer otro banner de Trujillo.

Huanchaco!


----------



## Guido1984 (Sep 11, 2005)

aqui esta el mio


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

no c si yan han hecho una banner con nuestras caras, jeje deberian hacer 1 xD


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

CUANDO HABRA UN BANNERS DE LA SELVA?

TARAPOTO TIENE MAS 70 FOTOS.


HABER SI POR FA LO HACEN AMIGOS.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

fayo said:


> CUANDO HABRA UN BANNERS DE LA SELVA?
> 
> TARAPOTO TIENE MAS 70 FOTOS.
> 
> ...


ya ps apiadense de fayo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mis banners

Barranco










San Isidro


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Muy bellos sus banners joven block.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Este banner de Barranco está excelente...10/10



J Block said:


> Mis banners
> Barranco


Este otro lo noto un poco desordenado...6/10



J Block said:


> San Isidro


----------



## EnriqueC (Mar 5, 2006)

Reconosco algunas de tus fotos como fotos de Lima. Algunas son de Trujillo?


----------



## EnriqueC (Mar 5, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> una tres veces nada mas !


Tienes fotos de los barrios residenciales? El Golf, La merced, etc?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mi último banner...de Lima.


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

"No por nada se nace a los pies de un volcan"

José Antonio


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

"no por nada se nace a los pies de un volcan"


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Jose Antonio said:


> "no por nada se nace a los pies de un volcan"



Si le sacaras las rayas negras al banner quedariá insuperable.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

[/CENTER]


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hay muy buen material para hacer el banner del 28 de Julio, asì que por favor vamos tomando ideas para lograrlo


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy Bonitos Los Banners, Los Felicito Por El Esfuero Que Hacen Para Dejar El Nombre De Nuestro Bello Perú En Alto...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

¿qué fue con el banner de Arequipa?


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Están recheveres los banners, pero creo que se deben hacer también de otras ciudades como Iquitos, Tarapotos, Tumbes (mi caso) que hay muchas fotos publicadas. Descentralicemos los banners, también, jaja, bye


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

*YO TAMBIÉN ME LLAMO TRUJILLO  *


*Banner Trujillo*



















*Collage Trujillo moderno*









*Collage Trujillo Colonial*



















Bueno, ojala sea de su agrado.

Copy Rigth No Pirateria :nono: 

Saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

me gustaron tus banners drinks ! Aunque de preferencia yo mantendria el cielo original como el caso del primero, y tambien evitaria alargar o ensanchar una imagen alterandose su proporcion original.... Pero en resumen has hecho un bonito trabajo...!


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Gracias, tienes razon. lo tomare en cuenta. 

Saludos


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

el de liam esta buenooooo


----------

